
Daily COVID-19 diagnoses 5x'd February 12th d/t broadened criteria - qqn
https://www.vox.com/2020/2/13/21136307/coronavirus-china-virus-hubei-cases
======
qqn
The spike [0] didn't make any sense and wasn't reported on Wikipedia's
timeline (which someone should fix btw [1]). Concisely:

"In Hubei province, on February 12 health officials essentially broadened the
definition of what could be counted as a case [...] trained medical
professionals could classify a suspected case of Covid-19 as a confirmed one
based on findings in chest imaging and a doctor’s analysis [...] a lab result
was no longer necessary to consider a case confirmed. The change was made to
speed up the finding of new cases. The 14,000 new cases weren’t even new [...]
Many were older cases reclassified based on the new definition."

Also, expect more:

"For now, the rest of China is still using the results of lab tests to count
confirmed cases, which is why the surge only appeared in Hubei. It will take
time to see the real epidemic curve of Covid-19 — that is, a visual of when
exactly cases became sick, not just when they were reported. Until then, we
should brace ourselves for more panicked spikes and hopeful dips in this
outbreak."

[0]
[https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/685d0ace521648f8a5b...](https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/685d0ace521648f8a5beeeee1b9125cd)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_2019%E2%80%932...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_2019%E2%80%9320_coronavirus_pandemic_in_February_2020#12_February)

